# Error code 0xc0000185



## KimRai

My daughter shut her laptop lid too hard and now it will not work. When turned on it goes to a Recovery page that has an error code of: 0xc0000185 Nothing we have done from this page has worked and we always end up back here. We cannot access any other part of the laptop, so downloading the repair guide doesn't help. The laptop is a ASUS X502C.


----------



## TheShooter93

Hi *KimRai*,

That BSOD code is typically related to a hardware issue. When your daughter closed the laptop lid, she may have disconnected a cable within the laptop.

If you are comfortable with it, you can take apart the laptop and make sure everything is connected (harddrive, CD/DVD drive, etc). Otherwise I would suggest bringing to a local repair shop or see if the system is still under warranty with the manufacturer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the event that it isn't hardware related, are you able to get past the BSOD at all?

Please try tapping *F8* as the computer boots up. If this works properly, you should be presented with a black screen and white text. If so, choose the option "Safe Mode".


----------



## KimRai

I'm not comfortable opening it up, but my husband is and will in the morning. I did try tapping on F8 and it goes to the Recovery page. On the recovery page it gives me options and one is to click on F8. The page it takes me to has options listed from 1-9, but each one (Safe mode included) just takes me back to the recovery page. On this page another option is to press Esc for the UEFI Firmware Settings. Anything in there that would help?


----------



## TheShooter93

So regardless of what option you choose on the Recovery Page, you get sent back to the Recovery Page?

What version of Windows do you have?

Also, is the "Recovery Page" similar to this? If not, can you please list all of the options on the screen?


----------



## KimRai

Yes, eventually that's where we end up. 
Windows 8 
No, the page doesn't look like that. I don't have it in front of me because my husband has the laptop open right now looking at it. I remember it does say
"A required device isn't connected or can't be accessed."
error code 0xc0000185
Then it says something about going to online support or manufacturer. 
At the bottom of the page it gives you three options
Press Enter to restart 
Press F8 (I can't remember why)
Press ESC, which takes you to the UEFI Firmware Settings screen

After clicking F8, the page has an option list F1 - F8. No matter what we click on here, we end up back at the recovery page. I can't remember exactly what each one (F1-8) is for, but F4 was "Enable boot" or something like that. 5 was "Enable boot in safe mode"


----------



## TheShooter93

Please see the following Microsoft support article: *Windows 8 Error Code: 0xc0000185*

If you are unable to follow some of the suggestions located there, please let me know and I can walk you through some further troubleshooting steps.


----------

